# Marina v The Springs



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi

I was wondering if you could help me out with the pro's and con's of either living in Dubai Marina or The Springs?

My partner will be working on Media City (I am yet to find a job so we cannot take that into consideration) 

Our initial thoughts were to live in the Marina area, to reduce her commute to work, however after doing some research the price of villas in The Springs are comparable.

I am from the country (in the Uk) and am used to having a house with a garden etc.

Our budget is 90k - 100k

any suggestions (or alternatives) would be welcomed


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

jthissen said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me out with the pro's and con's of either living in Dubai Marina or The Springs?
> 
> ...


Not so much a suggestion, but a warning. 

If you're in the marina, you'll probably have your AC included in your rent. Get a villa, and you'll paying for the full whack yourself - assuming you don't have an Emirati landlord with his name on the bill.

DEWA bill (including tax) for a villa could easily hit AED 3-3,500 during summer, if you're paying full expat tariffs.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Mmm not really. We used to have a 3 bed in the Springs with a pool and our DEWA never went over 2,500 in the summer.

Basically it boils down to, do you want to live in a high rise, with awful traffic and zero space, or somewhere with parks and lakes, greenery, gardens etc. The drive from Springs to Media city isn't far and in all honesty it's probably easier to get to from there than the marina. 

The AC is not always included in the rent for apartments, in fact many now make you pay the chiller fees on top.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Not so much a suggestion, but a warning.
> 
> If you're in the marina, you'll probably have your AC included in your rent. Get a villa, and you'll paying for the full whack yourself - assuming you don't have an Emirati landlord with his name on the bill.
> 
> DEWA bill (including tax) for a villa could easily hit AED 3-3,500 during summer, if you're paying full expat tariffs.


I think you are putting a scarier picture of DEWA forward than necessary. A 2 bed in Springs will most likely go to no more than 2k in the peak of summer, including housing fee. Yes, it could be more, but only if you plan to spray water around the garden most of the day and have the AC on artic settings.

You are right that DEWA will be higher in a villa than an apartment. But with sensible usage it doesn't have to be that high.

OP - The thing I would consider is whether you will be happy at home with far fewer facilities on your doorstep. In the Marina you will be able to step out and get groceries, visit a cafe etc etc, even in summer. In Springs you will need a car/taxi to go anywhere in summer. Personally I prefer the peace and quiet, but something to consider if you are at home all day on your own.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> Mmm not really. We used to have a 3 bed in the Springs with a pool and our DEWA never went over 2,500 in the summer.
> 
> Basically it boils down to, do you want to live in a high rise, with awful traffic and zero space, or somewhere with parks and lakes, greenery, gardens etc. The drive from Springs to Media city isn't far and in all honesty it's probably easier to get to from there than the marina.
> 
> The AC is not always included in the rent for apartments, in fact many now make you pay the chiller fees on top.


Or you could look at it as do you want to be able go downstairs and have things to do within walking distance, or do you want to live in a suburban setting where going out will always mean getting in the car


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Depends which Springs/Meadows/Lakes you live in. So are only round the corner from the Town centre, with Spinneys, Cafes etc.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks a for the feedback.

we were looking at Springs 2, 3 or 11, as they all seem to be near 'Spinneys'

whats public transport like from The Springs to Media city?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Marina - wouldn't catch me living there. Leaves me very cold
Springs - Malvina Reynolds, 1962 - "Little Boxes". Have a listen!

but i'm just a fussy git / farm boy.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

vantage said:


> Marina - wouldn't catch me living there. Leaves me very cold
> Springs - Malvina Reynolds, 1962 - "Little Boxes". Have a listen!
> 
> but i'm just a fussy git / farm boy.


I have to ask what part of Dubai would a fussy farm boy find good?

As for the OPs question. The only public transport from the Springs to Media City is going to be buses and is going to be inconvenient at best. People who live there own/rent a car (or two).


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

fcjb1970 said:


> I have to ask what part of Dubai would a fussy farm boy find good?
> 
> As for the OPs question. The only public transport from the Springs to Media City is going to be buses and is going to be inconvenient at best. People who live there own/rent a car (or two).


From a fussy country girl....  Heading out of Dubai is the best part of Dubai. but I would say anywhere with a bit of green is better then the marina or the likes.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> From a fussy country girl....  Heading out of Dubai is the best part of Dubai. but I would say anywhere with a bit of green is better then the marina or the likes.


I certainly agree on the former, but seeing as green here means completely unnatural watered beyond belief I don't really consider it that highly.

Just to be clear, I am not advocating that the Marina is a great place to live. It does have aspects that, for Dubai, I would consider offer a better quality of life than many areas. Personally I think this whole place is a dump, the idea that anyone considers this an improvement over their home country astounds me, and really makes me wonder what kind of hell the UK must be (as those are the folks that tend to seem to express the most positive views).


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

fcjb1970 said:


> I certainly agree on the former, but seeing as green here means completely unnatural watered beyond belief I don't really consider it that highly.
> 
> Just to be clear, I am not advocating that the Marina is a great place to live. It does have aspects that, for Dubai, I would consider offer a better quality of life than many areas. Personally I think this whole place is a dump, the idea that anyone considers this an improvement over their home country astounds me, and really makes me wonder what kind of hell the UK must be (as those are the folks that tend to seem to express the most positive views).


He said WHAT??? 

Why havent we became friends??


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Don't mess with texas


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Honestly, you don't know your ideal place unless you look around. We fell in love with the building we're in. For now, it fits us perfectly. Next year, I think a villa would suit us better, but for now, an apartment is perfect.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The Marina every time for me, unless you've got kids or pets. The Springs is way too "trueman show" and the great joy of walking round a stagnant lake on dig poo littered grass will soon wear off. There are no bars within walking distance of any of it and few shops and cafes within walking distance of most of it and those Ramos every 400m drive me nuts!


----------



## Brain_ (Jun 16, 2013)

Ohhh,
no bars at Springs???

I might have to re consider


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Unless you count The Address Hotel at The Montgomery Golf Course which is not what I'd call walking distance. 
Oh and I meant dogs not digs and ramps not Ramos, lol.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi All just catching up with this post

In the end we decided on JLT

A bit cheaper than the Marina but less touristy also

Thanks


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

Just to add my thoughts to this discussion if i may:

I've just spent a very happy five days looking at areas to stay when the wife and I come over in September, staying with friends in Springs 11. They have a lakeview villa and it is massive, although they pay a lot of money for it. There is a big Spinneys close by, with decent McDonalds, Tim Hortons and various other nice shops. Their villa is about 200k and we are looking around the 100-110k sort of range. I'm also told their villa can cost well over a DH5k a month to cool, which is a major chunk of change. 

We did look for places around Springs - there is a 2 bed townhouse/villa in Springs 9 we looked at which had a lovely garden but was very small. They said it was 1,800 sq/ft but it felt closer to 1,000. They still wanted 110k for it so it was top end budget. 

Springs is ok but you cant live there without a car as taxis are unpredictable and if you order one there for an immediate pickup, it can take ten mins or an hour and ten mins, depending, so commute to work likely to be stressful unless you own a car. Drive into Media City from Springs is easy and quick. 

We also looked at two high rises - one in Marina, and one a 3 minute walk from my new work in JLT. The Marina one was on the 58th floor of the Pinnacle Building and was ENORMOUS. It was just too high for me - stressed me out just being there as it was so high. One of the supertall buildings over the road had a lift problem a couple of days ago and people were having to walk 80 floors to their apartment apparently, which would suck.

The JLT one in the Arch Tower had more natural light and was more modern and better kept, (and on 38th floor) and was also huge with a bigger and better outside terrace-y sort of bit. Even so, I found 38 floors a bit high but far better than the Marina one. 

My impressions:

* You get a lot more space for your money if you take an apartment over a villa.
* There seem to be a lot of apartments cropping up on Dubizzle etc. 
* Marina would have been cool as close to Barasti and the Marriott for the bars, and amenities close by. I'd be happy to live there. 
* JLT is quieter and more chilled out, but there is a lot of building work etc going on, so a lot of dust. McGettigan's is probably the bar/pub of choice there so i understand. 
* We would prefer a villa as we have three cats but an apartment seems the better option space-wise. I wouldnt let them out on the balcony but in case they do get out there, apparently you can have a net mesh fitted to stop them hurling themselves off which would make me feel a lot better. 
* We arrived with an idea that we wanted a villa or townhouse etc and we looked at a few in Springs, Arabian Ranches (very nice) and some being built in Jumeirah Triangle (not ready yet but look good), Remraan (middle of nowhere and access a nightmare but will be nice once built, but prob no deliveries etc possible out there and taxis likely to be hard), and in Layans (beautiful apartments and better access than Remraan but no only the villas available and they are smaller and more expensive). 

I personally think we'll end up in an apartment in JLT on a lower floor, say under the 10th.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Good feedback. It's not often we get those on here despite all the advice we dish out.

Re the floor plans - all quoted square footage in Dubai are grossly overinflated by including outdoor living areas, terraces, patios, car ports/garages into the overall figure, along with outright lying. 1,000 sqft for a smaller Springs villa sounds about right even though it'll be advertised at twice that.

Have you considered the Greens? Lots of lowrises with a couple tall towers. It's more walkable than JLT. 





Togaflex said:


> Just to add my thoughts to this discussion if i may:
> 
> I've just spent a very happy five days looking at areas to stay when the wife and I come over in September, staying with friends in Springs 11. They have a lakeview villa and it is massive, although they pay a lot of money for it. There is a big Spinneys close by, with decent McDonalds, Tim Hortons and various other nice shops. Their villa is about 200k and we are looking around the 100-110k sort of range. I'm also told their villa can cost well over a DH5k a month to cool, which is a major chunk of change.
> 
> ...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Interestingly enough, read a story today talking about rent decreases in the Marina area, 0.7%, which isn't a large number by any means, but a decrease none the less.

Rents in Dubai Marina Decrease due to Plentiful Supply Dubai Chronicle


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I have two junior staff currently in company accommodation but who will be looking for a place of their own towards the end of the summer.

They're saying that rents are starting to drop a bit. And not just in the Marina. More and more landlords are now advertising multiple cheques rather than one, a sure sign of a softening market. :clap2:






saraswat said:


> Interestingly enough, read a story today talking about rent decreases in the Marina area, 0.7%, which isn't a large number by any means, but a decrease none the less.
> 
> Rents in Dubai Marina Decrease due to Plentiful Supply Dubai Chronicle


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

That certainly is welcome news, never was a fan of the 1 cheque system that cropped up. All the time growing up here it was always 3-4 chq's. Should be too, keeps the landlords/real estate agents in line, and reduces the risk of being scammed .....


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

Benefit is of course that if you DO have one cheque up front you have considerable bargaining power - or so i'm told.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Good luck trying to get stuff sorted out after having paid the complete amount up front, not the case with all but follow up services tend to fall off when rent is paid in advance. Also when renting in freehold areas where there is an agent in between, there is always the risk of the middle man so to speak defrauding both the tenant and landlord and running away with the rental payments. Not so long ago it happened to an astounding number of people .... google shamiyana scam, or search here ....


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Good luck trying to get stuff sorted out after having paid the complete amount up front, not the case with all but follow up services tend to fall off when rent is paid in advance. Also when renting in freehold areas where there is an agent in between, there is always the risk of the middle man so to speak defrauding both the tenant and landlord and running away with the rental payments. Not so long ago it happened to an astounding number of people .... google shamiyana scam, or search here ....


Wow ok thanks - will have a look and see.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

What is the norm? 2 checks or more? Seems like everyone wants 1 - and if I was a landlord, I'd be demanding all my money upfront. Doesn't mean I am being realistic....


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

I have property in the UK and would/could never expect tenants to pay 12 months up front. Not sure how it works in other countries except Germany where I lived for a few years but even there I paid rent monthly.....


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

The system is in place in part to mitigate against a highly transient population that may 'do a runner' rather than fulfil their tenancy obligations. A more sophisticated banking system (direct debits, credit references etc) will hopefully change things (not holding my breath). 

The system really falls down when the landlord blows the lump sum on a new watch/car etc and then can't afford to keep up mortgage/service charge/maintenance etc. It is also more of a problem these days as there are less companies paying rent for people and some businesses might not have the cash flow to loan the rent to an employee.

Given the transient nature of the place I think the fairest system would be a larger deposit held in a RERA or some other neutral bank account that landlords could gain access to in the event of an absconding tenant. A further months rent in addition to the security deposit would cover the landlord enough time to re-rent the property and allow for damage etc. Rent could therefore move to a monthly DD system.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Togaflex said:


> ................. close by, with decent McDonalds, .


well there's an oxymoron!


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

vantage said:


> well there's an oxymoron!


Its the only decent one I've ever been to if that helps?


----------



## Brain_ (Jun 16, 2013)

So, I am about to get into the taxi and drive over to Springs 3 and 5 today to see 2 Villas.
Let's see if this works out.

cheers


----------

